# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  NEW SERVICE ADDED

## FREE3

otes:    Supported 10 credit for Samsung Exynos unlock code 1 Phone " Promotion    Service:   Infinity Server Logs 10 Credits    Delivery Time:   1-24 HOURS    Credits:   3.80 CREDIT    Features:   *Supported 10 credit for Samsung Exynos unlock code 1 Phone* " Promotion  *Please Apply With Only Correct Username*   *Download Dongle Manager And Get Correct Username* *Note: Please Do Not Apply With Serial Number Or Wrong Username* *Infinity Nokia [BEST] v2.23 - BB5 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled and more*
- Service operations improved 
MTKx: Improved "Security Repair" feature
MTKx: Improved RPL operations 
- Unlock operations improved *BB5 15/20 digits Fast SPUnlock enabled (1-2 minutes)*
RAPUv11, RAPUv21, RAP3Gv4, BRCM2x platforms supported 
- NaviManager updated
Revised Downloader engine
Enabled "QltQuery" option - allow download older SW version for some models
All latest Nokia MTK phones SW packages Query/Download fixed
Download by product code improved and revised  *- Other* 
Some bugfixes and improvements at all
MTKx: Some models can gone to stuck/blink due downgrade, for repair enough reflash latest SW version  *List of currently supported models for direct unlock:* 
RM-381; Nokia 6750
RM-424; Nokia 6720c
RM-469; Nokia E52
RM-470; Nokia 6700c
RM-481; Nokia E52-2
RM-482; Nokia E55
RM-491; Nokia 6710s
RM-497; Nokia 7020
RM-529; Nokia E72-2
RM-530; Nokia E72
RM-540; Nokia X3-00
RM-547; Nokia 6730c
RM-564; Nokia 6720cb
RM-566; Nokia 6730c 
RM-576; Nokia 6700s
RM-577; Nokia 6700sc 
RM-582; Nokia Vertu CQ
RM-584; Nokia E72-5
RM-586; Nokia 2710c 
RM-596; Nokia N8-00
RM-598; Nokia 7230
RM-601; Nokia C6-01 
RM-604; Nokia 7230 
RM-609; Nokia E6-00 
RM-614; Nokia C3-00 
RM-615; Nokia 5330 
RM-618; Nokia X2-00 
RM-626; Nokia E7-00
RM-627; Nokia X5-01 
RM-632; Nokia E5-00
RM-634; Nokia E5-00 
RM-638; Nokia 6303ci
RM-639; Nokia X3-02
RM-640; Nokia C3-01  
RM-645; Nokia C5-00 
RM-648; Nokia X5-01 
RM-658; Nokia E73
RM-659; Nokia X7-00 
RM-670; Nokia 700
RM-675; Nokia C7-00
RM-679; Nokia T7-00
RM-681; Nokia Vertu CT
RM-682; Nokia 6702S 
RM-688; Nokia C5-00
RM-691; Nokia C7-00
RM-697; Nokia C5-03
RM-699; Nokia E5-00M 
RM-707; Nokia X7-00
RM-709; Nokia X2-01 
RM-714; Nokia Asha 311
RM-717; Nokia X2-01
RM-718; Nokia C6-01
RM-719; Nokia C5-03
RM-720; Nokia C5-04
RM-721; Nokia C2-01
RM-722; Nokia C2-01
RM-730; Nokia 702T
RM-744; Nokia C5-00
RM-745; Nokia C5-00
RM-749; Nokia C7-00s Oro
RM-750; Nokia 500
RM-754; Nokia 801T
RM-763; Nokia Asha 303
RM-774; Nokia 701
RM-775; Nokia X3-02
RM-776; Nokia C3-01
RM-779; Nokia 603
RM-781; Nokia Asha 300
RM-807; Nokia 808 Pure
RM-813; Nokia Asha 302
RM-815; Nokia C5-05
RM-816; Nokia C5-06
RM-884; Nokia Asha 302

----------

